# Quotes from you on visual disturbances



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi im creating an online magazine on DP/DR for university as some of you might know.

Could you please leave quotes by yourselves on how the visuals or visual disturbances feel from dp/dr.

For example "i feel as though there is a veil over my eyes."

the more the better.

The quotes will be used in my magazine, they dont have to be too long.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

When everything looks 2D, the screen seems closer when sitting at the back of a theater. Very convenient.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

My visual snow looks like static coming from a television screen


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

Your example quote pretty much sums mine up. I see things, but just things. Nothing has substance. I feel as if I'm viewing life through a screen.


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

I feel like everything is a painting, there is no depth to it anymore.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

"The things of this earth that are supposed to hold beauty have lost their power to enrapture me with their wonderful features, but now I feel as if the Sun, Moon, Stars, Trees and Nature overall are nothing but a sight in my eyes"


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

Smurf801 said:


> I feel like everything is a painting, there is no depth to it anymore.


THIS^


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

Smurf801 said:


> I feel like everything is a painting, there is no depth to it anymore.


Then do depth perception grounding techniques. Try to visual the world around you as three dimensional


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

'When I looked in the mirror, and saw my reflection, I used to be scared... until I found out they were all my friends. '

Nothing beats a happy ending&#8230; haha


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

hightimer said:


> It's like I am viewing the world through a pair of eyes that are behind my normal eyes.


 ^ This is pretty good...

The dolly zoom effect seems to effect me when looking at far away objects, or like the sky...






I see things but nothing registers in my brain. Which is why there is no depth.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Disclaimer: I have HPPD. Most of what I describe does not occur in DP/DR.

The multitude of visual disturbances I experience chronically is frustratingly distracting. I lack the sensation of ocular dominance, a unilateral peripheral smearing what seems to be some mild form of visual neglect, yet it seems more as if the spatial perception on that side is deformed so as to appear as if anything in that area is happening about an inch away from the iris. Also peripheral illusions of movement, with flashes throughout my vision in various patterns, colours and frequencies. The visual snow is the least of my worries. After-images linger, sometimes small, usually taking up about 10-30% of my visual field, both negative, positive, and alternating. If I look directly at a light, I experience photophobia, and after-images can last minutes. Movement seems to have a lower framerate, wherein I sometimes see 4 arms when I move to pick up something. Object recognition is severely impaired; searching for an object requires much more time than it should. Visual acuity seems off; catching objects rarely succeeds. And at night, I look upon 4 moons. Often I miss when attempting to grab an item (e.g. the doorknob), perhaps this is due to the constant movement and changes in scale of objects. Other times, small objects simply disappear out of site for a moment. Rubbing or pushing my eyeballs elicits geometrical patterns to appear, as does orthostatic hypotension, though with the latter there can be a bittersweet transient moment where my visual impairments are significantly improved. There is no dimension to objects. Colours are never solid; this is especially apparent with text, where black text can alternate between blue, black and purple, and hues in between. Overall, there is also a lack of seeing everything at once, in that I cannot register the entirety of a scene in one glance, but only the individual components, or small areas, despite my best efforts. Combined, these cause a significant lack of spatial awareness, whereby I never sense the coordination I should within space.

That's all I can come up with now.. It's been so long, I've forgotten what normal vision is like, so I might've left some things out.

A shorter one: "My eyes are seeing, but my brain is blind".


----------



## bioluminescence (Dec 16, 2013)

Everything is still there, but I feel as if it wasn't.

Faces and expressions are empty. People no longer feel like people, they've become dream-figures that float around me with no real purpose. Like me.


----------

